# Technical specs of Cartier's 1847 MC movement?



## Lunar Vollkalender

Does anyone have a good handle on the technical specs of Cartier's 1847 MC movement (e.g., what kind of balance, whether the balance spring is silicon, etc.)? I've done some research on Google, and although articles about the Cle and the new Santos repeatedly talk about the movement's power reserve, bi-directional winding, and other basic features, I didn't see any that provided any real technical details.

I have no technical expertise myself, but I'm asking because I'm trying to get a sense of how this movement stacks up against the Frederic Piguet (Blancpain) 1150 movement, a version of which (the 2660Q2) is used in a Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme that I'm considering as a retirement gift for my father. (The alternative would be the new Santos.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## dantan

I wish that Cartier would be more upfront about this movement!

I know that I have been raving on about the outstanding accuracy of my Cartier Santos, which as of now is:

+21 seconds

In the last 19 days!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> Does anyone have a good handle on the technical specs of Cartier's 1847 MC movement (e.g., what kind of balance, whether the balance spring is silicon, etc.)? I've done some research on Google, and although articles about the Cle and the new Santos repeatedly talk about the movement's power reserve, bi-directional winding, and other basic features, I didn't see any that provided any real technical details.
> 
> I have no technical expertise myself, but I'm asking because I'm trying to get a sense of how this movement stacks up against the Frederic Piguet (Blancpain) 1150 movement, a version of which (the 2660Q2) is used in a Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme that I'm considering as a retirement gift for my father. (The alternative would be the new Santos.) Thanks in advance!


Surely not silicon balance wheel or balance spring.

It looks very much ETA based right down to the Incabloc
A


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

dantan said:


> I wish that Cartier would be more upfront about this movement!
> 
> I know that I have been raving on about the outstanding accuracy of my Cartier Santos, which as of now is:
> 
> +21 seconds
> 
> In the last 19 days!


That's great! Really love your thread on your new Santos. It has complicated our decision-making on the watch for my dad, which is why I'm trying to look at it from several different angles to help make our decision!


----------



## dantan

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> That's great! Really love your thread on your new Santos. It has complicated our decision-making on the watch for my dad, which is why I'm trying to look at it from several different angles to help make our decision!


It is difficult to beat for this kind of money, in my opinion.

And Cartier is definitely a horologically important brand.

This is what I have copied and pasted from a review that mentions this movement:

The movement
Not content with an entirely new case, Cartier developed a new movement to power their Clé. The calibre 1847 MC is a round movement - and it's Cartier's most accessible manufacture movement to date - and it will be doing a lot of the brand's horological heavy lifting in years to come, reducing the brand's reliance on ETA movements. The 1847 MC is more plainly finished than Cartier's other manufacture movements, but it's technically geared toward stability, with the balance wheel mounted on a bridge at two points and the rotor incorporating a specially designed durable lever system.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Thanks for the comments, all, and special thanks to dantan for his insights here and elsewhere on his new Santos. We ultimately decided to go with the Santos over the competing Jaquet Droz; we think the Cartier will be more versatile in terms of wearability, especially because my father typically dresses business casual and rarely wears suits. Our quest started with a Tank as the default choice, so I guess it’s not surprising that we ended up sticking with Cartier!


----------



## dantan

You are welcome!

After over 4 weeks, my Cartier Santos has been averaging +1.4 seconds per day average, so I am extremely impressed and happy with it.


----------



## Keaman

I just bought a 2017 Tank Solo XL Auto. I know that this watch has been using the ETA 2892-A2 based Calibre 049, but I did read an article from ablogtowatch that when the 1847 MC came out, Cartier very quietly started putting it in many of their references, including the Tank Solo XL Auto. I'm curious if that's true (I'm not going to unscrew my case-back to verify).
Dan, or anyone else with an 1847 MC - when you hand wind the crown to full capacity, do you hear the clutch start clicking at full wind, like an ETA? Because mine winds forever with no audible sounds at full wind.


----------



## dantan

Keaman said:


> I just bought a 2017 Tank Solo XL Auto. I know that this watch has been using the ETA 2892-A2 based Calibre 049, but I did read an article from ablogtowatch that when the 1847 MC came out, Cartier very quietly started putting it in many of their references, including the Tank Solo XL Auto. I'm curious if that's true (I'm not going to unscrew my case-back to verify).
> Dan, or anyone else with an 1847 MC - when you hand wind the crown to full capacity, do you hear the clutch start clicking at full wind, like an ETA? Because mine winds forever with no audible sounds at full wind.


G'day mate,
Mine seems to wind forever really smoothly with no audible sounds, not like the click, click, click sound of the ETA2824-2.

It would be a thrill if yours has the in-house 1847MC movement. Not that I've got anything against the 2824 movement.

Congratulations on your new Watch and wear it in good health but come on, you know the drill. Pictures please!


----------



## rileynp

While some calibers may have a tendency towards audible/tactile sensation when full wind is reached, there isn’t rule that all examples will behave the same.
What you can do is observe the crown direction needed to quickset the date. If CCW, the movement is a 049. If CW, it is the 1847MC.


----------



## Pun

rileynp said:


> While some calibers may have a tendency towards audible/tactile sensation when full wind is reached, there isn't rule that all examples will behave the same.
> What you can do is observe the crown direction needed to quickset the date. If CCW, the movement is a 049. If CW, it is the 1847MC.


Please pardon me, what is CCW and CW in relation to crown direction? I just can't understand.


----------



## NNeves

Hi Pun,

CCW means counterclockwise (turn left) and CW clockwise (turn right).

Hope this helps.

Best regards,
Nuno


----------



## Keaman

dantan said:


> G'day mate,
> Mine seems to wind forever really smoothly with no audible sounds, not like the click, click, click sound of the ETA2824-2.
> 
> It would be a thrill if yours has the in-house 1847MC movement. Not that I've got anything against the 2824 movement.
> 
> Congratulations on your new Watch and wear it in good health but come on, you know the drill. Pictures please!


Nice to know yours has no click sound either! Pictures? As you wish, here're are few...



rileynp said:


> While some calibers may have a tendency towards audible/tactile sensation when full wind is reached, there isn't rule that all examples will behave the same.
> What you can do is observe the crown direction needed to quickset the date. If CCW, the movement is a 049. If CW, it is the 1847MC.


Wow the clues are adding up, thanks for that! My date is quickset by turning CW. Very cool!


----------



## Pun

NNeves said:


> Hi Pun,
> 
> CCW means counterclockwise (turn left) and CW clockwise (turn right).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best regards,
> Nuno


Thank you mate. How dumb I can be at times indeed! Regards


----------



## SantosXL-ADLC

dantan said:


> G'day mate,
> Mine seems to wind forever really smoothly with no audible sounds, not like the click, click, click sound of the ETA2824-2.
> 
> It would be a thrill if yours has the in-house 1847MC movement. Not that I've got anything against the 2824 movement.
> 
> Congratulations on your new Watch and wear it in good health but come on, you know the drill. Pictures please!


Hi all, mine 2020/21 Santos xl does click when fully wind. !

I would have loved to have more information about the movement directly from Cartier


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I remember in an episode of Federico Talks Watches when he rants about a certain recent-ish Cartier model having plastic parts. Specifically the clip that holds the movement in the case.

Does anyone know if the 1847 still uses this in its models? Specifically the Santos?


----------



## Juantastico007

Yes they do, I have Ronde Solo with the 1847 and a plastic spacer. You can find pictures in one of my older post.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I wonder if that plastic spacer is also used in the Santos?


----------



## Pun

Someone confirmed here that they don't use plastic in Santos movement. It was also discussed that in fact plastic provided much better grip to the movement with steel case.


----------



## cordi7

Cartier Santos 2018: Some insider info


Hey all, Just thought you'd all be interested in some tidbits I've managed to wrangle from Cartier recently regarding the Santos 2018. Disappointed with the lack of technical info on their website, I've been harassing their sales staff for a few months now to get more details. In particular, I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## montelatici

I never wind my automatics. Interesting that a good many people seem to do so.


----------



## watchlover8088

hello @rileynp does the movement identification i.e CCW for 049 and CW for 1847 applicable for Ballon De Blue 42mm?

My watch was produced in Aug'21....and just bought yesterday.....cant really tell if its 1847 or 049... i just found out after buying that cartier US site list both of them. And I am getting mixed responses from the CARTIER helpdesk.

The ladies i speak to say I am having the older version probably calibre 049. But received an email that my model is fitted with1847MC. Any idea if 1847 is far superior than 049 or more or less the same?

Reply from Cartier:

_"Thank you for your message and the interest that you have expressed in Cartier.

Indeed, my colleague did inform you well. The movement used in the Balon Bleu 42 mm reference W69016Z4 is our inhouse movement 1847MC.

Could I ask you what the US sales person said exactly ?
We remain at your disposal for any further assistance."_

Regards,


----------



## MrDisco99

Movements work the same way, regardless of what case they are in. The date change direction should determine which movement you have.


----------



## jemnoobieonwatchcollectin

dantan said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> After over 4 weeks, my Cartier Santos has been averaging 1.4 seconds per day average, so I am extremely impressed and happy with it.


Just curious, how do you measure the accuracy as /- seconds, versus what? Thanks


----------



## dantan

jemnoobieonwatchcollectin said:


> Just curious, how do you measure the accuracy as /- seconds, versus what? Thanks


I used to use an App that had the atomic time, so I would set my Watch according to it and wear it daily, and then keep checking against the atomic time.

I am actually wearing my Santos now.

It is not quite as accurate as it used to be, but it is four years and a few months old now, but it still averages around +3 or +4 seconds per 24 hours.


----------



## Pun

jemnoobieonwatchcollectin said:


> Just curious, how do you measure the accuracy as /- seconds, versus what? Thanks


There are many smartphone apps to check accuracy. You can download any and start measuring time of your watch with that.


----------



## coconutpolygon

jemnoobieonwatchcollectin said:


> Just curious, how do you measure the accuracy as /- seconds, versus what? Thanks


easiest way to do it, take a photo of your watch. (it'll note the exact time on your phone and you'll see it on your watch in the photo). then a few days later take another photo and compare the difference between your watch and your phone time, relative to the first photo you took.


----------

